# Berufsgenossenschaft - Accident at work claims



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Can anybody contribute further to this thread (on the Spain forum) about claiming for an accident at work (in Germany) and the 'Berufsgenossenschaft' (Government Safety /Mutual Insurance Organisation)?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ing-incapacity-disablement-benefit-spain.html


----------

